# What full size freebies have you had from MAC?



## Sushi_Flower (May 22, 2005)

I have had a Studio Fix foundation..didn't like it though and swapped it for Studio Tech.


----------



## Jessica (May 22, 2005)

Full size???  Zip, Zero, Zilch


----------



## Oonie (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Full size???  Zip, Zero, Zilch_

 
Ditto. I wish!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 22, 2005)

Zero! I don't even get samples and I spend a furtune  at the store (£200/£350 a month on average).


----------



## oddinary (May 22, 2005)

None! I've only gotten Pro Eye Make Up Remover samples..


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 22, 2005)

after making a huge complaint about a local store, i was sent a C-thru lipglass.  i don't wear this shade and ended up giving it a a gift.  but it was a nice gesture for BS that just shouldn't have happened at a counter.

otherwise, i don't think MAC makes a point of giving full sized product away


----------



## MacLover (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Full size???  Zip, Zero, Zilch_

 
Same here!

I asked if MAC would ever do a gift with purchase, and I think I almost gave the MA a heart attack with that question!  Of course she said "NO!"


----------



## mac_obsession (May 22, 2005)

My daughter got dreamstate l/g....cause the MAs adored her. But Ive never gotten anything...lol..


----------



## diesel (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

  after making a huge complaint about a local store, i was sent a C-thru lipglass.  
 
Wow, what happened?

And how do you ever get full-size freebies? I've only received one sample in the little MAC pots before, but I was happy with it


----------



## Bexx (May 22, 2005)

MA at MAC Pro on Robson gave me the untouched display of Deep truth b/c I really only came down town for that. and I was buying other stuff, so I guess she felt bad and was soooo sweet and said "here, I put the display one in this bag for you honey...enjoy"  I heart her very very much!


----------



## laceymeow (May 22, 2005)

after i complained about horrible service at a counter, they sent me blot sheets. i have dry skin so they're no use to me and i've been trying to sell them or trade them. ;P


----------



## gigiproductions (May 22, 2005)

i get some gratis =X
well a lot
 im close friends with an MA ..so i get a lot of stuff free when a new collection comes out  but i still spend money =X


----------



## scarcity (May 22, 2005)

hah i got the prize thing so I geuss I could call that free.... came with lip conditioner, green gel cleanser, Fix + and strobe cream.  My friend also gave me a brand new light as air powerpoint yesterday and a pretty much brand new flammable paint, becuase I helped her depot all of her eyeshadows. I also got two pretty much new eyeshadows from a friend of mine.


----------



## eponine (May 22, 2005)

1 tsp of dark soul
1 tsp of all girl
1 tsp of jam session
a chromezone 3 quad
mangomix shadestick


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 22, 2005)

My 1st ever Mac purchase did not work well for me as the SA didn't ask about my skin enough so i complained and got a free foundation of my choice.


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 22, 2005)

MA dropped my purchases and the e/s shattered. So I go them all replaced for a new one and I received two l/g's! C-Thru and clear.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 22, 2005)

I've gotten lots of little samples, like pigments and CCB's, but full size, I've received:

Copperfield Glitter liner
Luv and Lust lipstick
3 Tinted lip conditioner sticks
a medium purple Sateen makeup bag
Pink Poodle
Turquatic Perfume (not even out yet!)
and the nailpolish charms, without the case/box, just the charms themselves


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 23, 2005)

i like getting pigment samples or perfume samples but full size samples are rare but my one MA sneeks me stuff, i got Au Contraire, Coral, and Chrome Yellow eyeshadows, i got flur de light and snowgirl lipglass and from this hot tattooed MA he gave me blue peep fluidline free! 

it pays to be cute


----------



## mrskloo (May 23, 2005)

I don't know the names but the gold, silver and pink gloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh how I love it!


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2005)

I got a nail polish from the leftovers drawer: liquid grape!


----------



## hellokitty (May 23, 2005)

My counter was out of riviera rose, so the MA gave me the one she got gratis since she didn't like the color. I was so thrilled


----------



## Cruella (May 23, 2005)

I've been sent stuff a few times, twice for complaining about their crappy MAs and once for praising a great one.  I received a full-size mascara, a full-size clear lipglass and a tinted lip conditioner in the pot.


----------



## Star (May 24, 2005)

Nothing.

It seems the best way to get "freebies" is to be close friends or better with a SA.

Which in my opinion is really rotten, because these "friends" may not even be the best customers.  yanno?


----------



## Cyn (May 25, 2005)

Enchantress lipglass for complaining about a messed up brushes.


----------



## cpohrer (May 25, 2005)

Engraved powerpoint liner for sending a glowing e-mail about the great time I had at the Beau event!


----------



## eponine (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_Nothing.

It seems the best way to get "freebies" is to be close friends or better with a SA.

Which in my opinion is really rotten, because these "friends" may not even be the best customers.  yanno?_

 
this is why i love my counter. they've only given me free stuff cause they KNOW i'm such a rad customer. i'm not friends with any of them outside just chatting a bit at the counter when i go in.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 27, 2005)

WOW! I am so jealous. I have spent thousands on MAC, and never recieved a full size anything. I do get loads of samples from them. Before this post, I was pretty happy with the samples, lol. I had no clue they would even give full size freebies.


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2005)

i've gotten a new pack of makeup wipes, sea me shadestick (after whining about parrot being discontinued), a few l/g's, and a bottle of pink pearl pigment. all on separate occasions  =)


----------



## glamella (May 27, 2005)

Only lippies from B2MAC. But, not GWPS or PWPs.


----------



## user2 (May 27, 2005)

I WANT FREEBIES TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaminkel (May 27, 2005)

None, but who knows? I'll keep buying anyway.


----------



## moonrevel (May 27, 2005)

I got a lip conditioner once after emailing them, and got a sample of Maroon Pigment at a store when I saw the display jar and got really excited, but it turned out they didn't have any more in stock, so the MA gave me what was left in the jar!


----------



## Belladonnastrap (May 27, 2005)

Never gotten any. Oh well


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm doing better than some folks I guess;

Eyeshadow x 1 
Select Moisturecover x 1 
Blush Duo x 1 
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick x 1 (now seems to be discontinued) 
Viva Glam IV staff T-shirt 
Several cups of coffee (full size, not sample) 
A few chocolate biscuits 
I also have a letter from customer services giving me a choice of any four colours.  I've had it for a while and hope they will still honour it as I know what I want to spend it on!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 5, 2005)

Ive gotten a full size foundation for free by accident... a friend of mine whos an MA asked me if the foundation that they used on me at an appointment i went to was mine... and i was mindlessly looking around and said yes. then she put the foundation into my bag and continued saying that they were discontinuing the foundation soon... i just kept my mouth shut nodded in reply. 

She always sees me when i go in there... i hope she never didnt figure out it wasnt mine... 

oh well...

Ive gotten samples of:

oil control lotion
reflects gold glitter

and bronzer from a friend who's a freelancer


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I'm doing better than some folks I guess;

Eyeshadow x 1 
Select Moisturecover x 1 
Blush Duo x 1 
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick x 1 (now seems to be discontinued) 
Viva Glam IV staff T-shirt 
Several cups of coffee (full size, not sample) 
A few chocolate biscuits 
I also have a letter from customer services giving me a choice of any four colours.  I've had it for a while and hope they will still honour it as I know what I want to spend it on!_

 
How on earth did you get all that! lol.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_How on earth did you get all that! lol._

 
The Viva Glam IV T-shirt came from the manager of a counter in Southern California who I know quite well and the rest of it was really a result of the M·A·C course I've just completed.


----------



## matthea (Sep 5, 2005)

I got a bottle of eye makeup remover, Purrr lipglass, melton mauve e/s pot, brown down e/s pot, and tons of pigment samples.
The lot of stuff a great MA gave me when I worked at Lush (we traded gratis stuff), and the piggy samples I get whenever I ask


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 6, 2005)

so if you ask for a pigment sample they will give it to you? do you have to purchase anything?


----------



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

the girl from the counter gave me afterparty glitz gloss for free when i went to get most of the rebel rock collection... i didnt like it though so i have it back and got a lipglass instead. i felt bad since it was like a gift but i wasnt gonna put it to good use so... whatever!


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 6, 2005)

None


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eponine* 
_1 tsp of dark soul
1 tsp of all girl
1 tsp of jam session
a chromezone 3 quad
mangomix shadestick



_

 
How'd you get all that? :O


----------



## kalice (Jan 27, 2007)

awww. Never got any full size samples either..


----------



## sharyn (Jan 27, 2007)

Tempting Tillie TLC x 3
Stone Lip Pencil x 2
Magenta Lip Pencil x 1
See Thru Lip Color Lovin it light x 1
Beauty Marked e/s x 1

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my MAC Artists


----------



## KAIA (Jan 27, 2007)

* FULL FLAME e/s = i wanted to get this one and my mua said... we just ran out , but there you go you can have it i was like... what??? =)it was on display and it looked like new.. 
*PRO LONGLASH MASCARA
*FACE BRUSH SET (2006)
*STUDIO MOISTURE FIX
that was a present from a lovely mua..

*WIPES/BULK
*CREMEWASH
*GENTLY OFF EYE AND LIP MAKE UP REMOVER 
*CLEANSING TIPS
all this from teh new skincare line
*CONCELEAR PALETTE IN MEDIUM
*MINERAL SKINFINISH NATURAL IN MEDIUM
all of the above were a christmas present from another mua i got it all in a cute mac gift box ...

i really don't know if they are supposed to do this... i don't think so... but it was really nice from them, i like them very much and not because hey gave me stuff , i do like them because they're really sweet and super nice with me when i go there plus i don't think i am bad customer at least i'm not a bitch... lol


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 27, 2007)

i never got any =( how d'ya get freebies?


----------



## Sprout (Jan 27, 2007)

Not like a freebie at the counter, but they screwed up my last online order so bad, that they offered to refund my money (which I never asked them to do).  This was the Danse collection.  So, I got some lipgelees, both MSF from that collection and some other random stuff I had ordered.  For free.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ha, I haven't even really gotten an samples much less full-size freebies. Oh well. lol


----------



## [danger] (Jan 27, 2007)

hmmm lets see:

i have about a million pigment samples
foundation samples
entice lipglass( i also complained about the square one pro store and they sent it to me in the mail)

thats all, but i love my p/m samples


----------



## sexypuma (Jan 27, 2007)

i usually only get samples but when i went to get the holiday cool pigment set. My favourite MA told me that it was sold out and she gave me the display one and assured me that it was never used.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 27, 2007)

a fluidline
i wrote them a email just asking if the formulas had changed cos a few i had didnt go on as 'opaque' as others and came out quite transpaprent. i wasnt complaining in the slightest and just asked if the formula had changed and i got a email back saying they would look into it and contact me as soon as they knew and ta da a few weeks later i got another email assuring me the formulas had NOT changed and i would be reciving a replacement fluidline in the post


----------



## cyens (Jan 28, 2007)

Me never but...

My mom got a box... I literally mean a box full of mac freebies... not only mac, dior, ester lauder, mary kate, revlon, rimmel and other stuff I can't remember....

But how she got them is not very fun, you see... she got breast cancer and there is a foundation for that, where companies give out freebies for chemio-therapy patients. Out of the box, no jokes, mac was the most generous. She got 4 eye shadows, 1 kohl ( teddy ), 1 eye brow pencil, 1 studio fix, 1 blush ( mocha ) and 1 lipstick. Because the other companies gave only 1 or 2 things max...

After seeing that, I feel very good spending money at mac, because yes they ARE faithfull to they're foundation and are very generous with people in need. Women after chemio-therapy feel very bad about they're apearance ( since they lost all theyre hair, think about it! ) and this realy made her feel better. They even send a MA to help them create looks and everything. 

MAC is very generous in those cases, so I dont need feebies, I rather mac give freebies to people in need then me.


----------



## SandMantas (Jan 29, 2007)

I sent a nice review of my local counter (which I'm almost always pleased with, the service is excellent!) to MAC via the website and they sent me a clear lipglass! I was thrilled. I also use it more than I originally thought I would.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 29, 2007)

Let's see:

Quite a few pigment samples
Quite a few foundation samples
Viva Glam V
2 Etiquette Glimmershimmers
Iris Accents Softsparkle Pencil
Politely Pink l/s
Peaches blush
Pro Lash Blue mascara
Zoomlash Mascara
Melon pigment jar

Oh, and my 205 brush and 192 brush.

Quite a few of the full-size products were from winning the trivia questions at seminars.  A few were from different Pro classes and the occasional generous MA.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 30, 2007)

Never got a MAC freebie. I did get stuff from Stila after returning some Clinique stuff that literally burned my face. The Stila girls were sooo nice to me. I bought $200 worth and they threw in a couple of lip glazes. Ever since, I've been a makeup addict.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 30, 2007)

I went to a movie event where MAC was a sponsor. I got a full lip conditioner, Shave cream and Chili lipstick .. it was preeettty nice


----------



## deazinn (Jan 31, 2007)

Nothing....I have problems even getting pigment samples - I was told by one MA that they aren't allowed to give samples out any longer because they turn up on Ebay.....
The problem there is I buy the fullsize piggies dependent on how I like the samples!


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 31, 2007)

I wrote MAC about how bad the service was at the Pittsburgh Macy's counter (because every other time had been good) and wasn't expecting anything from it, but they sent me Nylon eyeshadow


----------



## mybeautifulface (Jan 31, 2007)

What I can remember from MAC preview parties:


glamorson l/g
blossoming c/b
mascara
pigments samples
high tea l/s
2 e/s from the Sundressing collection (can't remember name)

*everytime I attend party, I get free full size samples.  Next up, Barbie


----------



## Turquoise (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_I have had a Studio Fix foundation..didn't like it though and swapped it for Studio Tech._

 






you get full size...where have I been....
NEVER GOTTEN ANYTHING FREE FROM THEM>>>AND I SPEND ALLOT


----------



## Ziya (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bexx* 

 
_MA at MAC Pro on Robson gave me the untouched display of Deep truth b/c I really only came down town for that. and I was buying other stuff, so I guess she felt bad and was soooo sweet and said "here, I put the display one in this bag for you honey...enjoy"  I heart her very very much!_

 
YAY! A fellow vancouverite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just wanted to say hi and you are soo lucky!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mybeautifulface* 

 
_What I can remember from MAC preview parties:


glamorson l/g
blossoming c/b
mascara
pigments samples
high tea l/s
2 e/s from the Sundressing collection (can't remember name)

*everytime I attend party, I get free full size samples.  Next up, Barbie_

 
Omg. I wonder if this happens everywhere? I was invited to the Fafi preview in the Pro store but never went because I had no one to go with.

I got a free lip conditioner for a filed complaint. 
And some stores never liked giving me free pigment samples until last week I went to a new Freestanding store and the chick gave me good size samples of pigments. I would probably pay $5+ for the sample sizes she was giving me.


----------

